# Reduced surge pricing.



## Frank112 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi, did anybody notice changes with the surge in their area?

here in Pittsburgh I was seeing very small surge areas with high surges. Last night on Friday night there were surges ranging from 5.00 to 20 plus dollars last night. Tonight I have not seen a single surge over 3.50. It's like they locked it at 3.50 and instead of the surges being in a small area they are blanketing the whole city. Anybody notice anything fishy in their areas? it was weird before the surges were really high but the areas they were in were very tiny. Now it's the opposite.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Yep, they really messed with the algorithm this weekend. And while some of the surges were absurd to pinpoint it made it so Friday night artificially blew Saturday out of the water.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Looks like uber is tinkering with the algorithms again.


----------



## pilotride (Oct 24, 2016)

Yep, same thing here in Philly. Yesterday (Friday) I've seen $10-$20+ surges all night. Saturday night it's $3-4 tops. 
Pax are still being charged multiplier on surge.
Thanks for being a valued partner.


----------

